# will deer eat any apples



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

I for got ask in my last post. Will deer eat any kinda apple or is there some apples to stay away from? I know some one that got alot apples and he is giving them away and i dont want to get them if the deer will not eat them!

Thanks Mark


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i've never seen a deer turn down a apple...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

fish4wall said:


> i've never seen a deer turn down a apple...


I hear ya on that one


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats what i thought i was just making sure befor i go and get crap load and then be stuff with them not eating them


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We killed a few deer over apple piles last year, they love them!!


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

We actually use to take about 10 gal. of apples at a time and put them out and cover with a bottle of Old Lady Buttersworth! Worked great, did this about every 2 to 3 days! The place we got our free apples was sold and all the trees bulldozed down! I mainly use 30/06 minerals now it has been very productive for me!


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I took a 5 gallon bucket full of apples i picked up from the local park last year an dumped it by my stand... it took over a month for them to start eating any and i witnessed only one doing that.. a young buck... chewed for about 3 mins on one and spat it out.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

We always dumped our apples in well established areas, or somewhere we knew deer wuz passing through! Take your foot and smash a few to get the apple scent into the air real good! After a couple of days they get curious and come into the smell and its on after they do that! They keep check on that spot all the time and new deer seam to show up also!!


----------

